# SA: The Back is back



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Finally after many months the back is back on track and with the official approval from the Chiropractor I finally decided to give the Port River a good try.

Started off with great intentions of hitting the water around 6am but after months of not fishing I found that some of my gear wasn't were it should be and as such I finally hit the water at 6.55.
It was a good feeling to be back on the water and with that feeling I went straight over to one of my favourite spots

Had a zx30 ready and started to flick it around the places that normally produce but with no luck.
Cast a little further along and played out some extra line to let it settle, noticed that the sink rate had increased and took up slack and set the hooks.
Bang the rod bends and that old sensation was back, I was hooked onto a nice size bream.
Pedal out to open water and he was kind enough to follow and so my first bream for quite sometime was landed.










Even got a sounder recording of his fight under the yak.










Two more casts and yet another one hits the deck.










Switched over to a SP and with a couple dozen more casts and the rod is doubling over and I can feel some nice head shakes so I knew that this wasn't no bream.










Not quite legal but still seeing its been sometime between trips it was still a welcome visitor.



















Decided to have a snack and realised I really was tempting fait with my choice of an on water nibble.










Still once enjoyed it didn't take too much longer for a couple more bream to drop by to get there photo taken.



















Some time latter I thought I had a snag but the snag had other ideas and took off at a rate of knots and peeling line off in a hurry.
I took off after what ever it was and with the unmistakable head bangs I had a feeling it was a Good size mully. Chased him in open water for awhile but could not lift him from down deep, he then decided that shallower water was too his liking and headed straight to some old slipways.
Well the inevitable happened and he found some nice sharp snags to head too and soon the line was snapped.

With this lurking on the bottom and with me only running 6lb braid I think things were always going to be in his favour.










For a first time out in a long time it was good to feel what a fish is like on the other end of a rod and with a bit of luck it want take too long to recoup and hit the water again soon.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great report and photos Buff, and what a great session to have first time back, cheers, Dave.


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Well done Buff, good to see your back. I too have not been out much of late but intend to hit the waters of North Beach , Wallaroo between now and New years Eve. Hope to catch up with you again soon, maybe another outing at Goolwa.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

A very nice come back,well done.
Clarkey


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Bravo!
Love those sounder shots! that one of the fight is a ripper, never seen that done before!


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

BUFF ,you are a legend, looking forward to many more reads like this one 
good do have you BACK :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
COATSEY1


----------



## brenton (Sep 1, 2009)

Good one Buff,great to see you able to get out there.
cheers brenton


----------



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

Excellent session, well done mate. Jason


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Haven't lost your touch Buff  - good to know you're back on the water.


----------



## smaas (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't think that Bannana gave you any bad luck with those nice fish! Cheers Steve.


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Far out great photos mr Buff! Nothing better than kayak fishing for core body strength. Its just lifting the bloody thing back on your racks that does us in  
scm


----------

